
How to build DOS COM files with GCC (2014) - camtarn
http://nullprogram.com/blog/2014/12/09/
======
camtarn
Linked from here:
[http://nullprogram.com/blog/2016/11/17/](http://nullprogram.com/blog/2016/11/17/)

Really fun article on how to trick GCC on Linux into cross-compiling for DOS,
when it has no explicit DOS support. Nice reminder that underneath all the
libraries, system calls, and so on, all our programs compile to the same
instruction set on the bare metal :)

